# South African Boergoat Standards



## elago (Feb 19, 2019)

Came across this goat Ram from one of our best breeders in our country (Namibia (look it up)) , Dirk Louw. It was one of the most amazing things I saw today, as this goat conforms with the true South African Boergoat standards from the head to the hind.!


----------



## goatboy13 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey sorry to bother your thread but how do I start a thread of my own?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

@elago beautiful buck! Are you going to buy him?

to start a new thread, go to the top and click on forums, pick the topic you need, click start a new thread in the top right hand corner, and type away!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, what a nice looking buck! I love his horns! They look very healthy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, how about the rest of him.


----------

